# Should I be concerned..



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I was giving the fluffs a treat...giving to each equally. Mia was running into her house to chow down and then came back out to get another...while Bleu inhales his and its gone in a split second. Well...when all was said and done....no more treats....Bleu went sniffing in Mia's house. She took offense to that and charged after him barking and nipped at his tail end but only got fur. How do is discourage this behavior.....I dont like it one bit :angry:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Her behavior sounds fairly normal (protecting her food/den from another dog). She did not draw blood and backed down when told. Don't be too alarmed. 

To decreased the likelihood of this behavior, you can work on resource guarding exercises with her, incorporating Beau once she gets the hang of things. Dog's are from Neptune and Mine! are two good books to teach you about resource guarding. You can order then on dogwise.com. Resources can include food, toys, places, and people.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: sugas the same with obi.. :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've always heard as long as it doesn't get to the point of drawing blood that dogs snapping at each other is normal and to just let them work it out themselves.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:ThankYou: I was so worried. I'm happy to hear its normal behavior. I've never had more than 1 fluff before so as a mom....I just want all my kids to get along. I will definately look into Dog's are from Neptune. Sounds too cute anyway


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

All I can say is I am pretty protective over my plate too lol.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't think it is that big a deal, but my mind set is...
That is my house, and I am letting you use it. I could understand more if she was IN the house, but she wasn't. I don't know that I would 'discourage' her from doing it, but maybe distract her instead. I would probably call her to you when she started so that she had to 'give up the chase.'  Hopefully you have some luck with it!


----------

